
A robot that once said it would destroy humans became the first robot citizen - DyslexicAtheist
http://www.businessinsider.com/sophia-robot-citizenship-in-saudi-arabia-the-first-of-its-kind-2017-10
======
dustfinger
Oh lord - here come the cylons :-O

